
Twitch unleashes scorched-earth attack to unveil malicious spambot creator - lladnar
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/twitch-unleashes-scorched-earth-attack-to-unveil-malicious-spambot-creator/
======
ChuckMcM
It is interesting to see the 'official' approach to doxing in relation to the
unofficial version (calling them out on places like 4chan). Krebs does a lot
of this sort of sleuth work and given the obvious market for people who feel
harmed I'm wondering if there is the internet equivalent of a private
deteective. People who most closely meet that criteria that I know are
generally on retainer to lawyers it seems.

------
jjeaff
I don't understand why twitch can't easily nip this in the bud? I assume to
comment you have to be a logged in user. Simply throttle comments per account
and put tighter throttling on newer accounts. Am I missing something?

